

Wisdom of the Ancients (on googling errors) - PedroCandeias
http://xkcd.com/979/

======
PedroCandeias
I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets this a lot.

There's also a hilarious variation when you google for an error, the first
result is a thread on stackoverflow, and it's closed. The only reply being a
mod's assertion that the question has been answered elsewhere. And then you're
left digging around SO for what feel like hours, looking for this mythical
answer. Sometimes in vain.

On a lighter note, kudos to the SO mods who go to the trouble of posting a
link to a thread with answers when they close a duplicate. If one of you is
reading this, know that you rock. Please hit the ones who don't follow your
example around the head with a large blunt object. Thank you.

~~~
manuelflara
This is probably my all time favorite XKCD ever. It is just painfully true and
funny. And yes, I've felt like the guy in it so many times.

